# Fishcakes



## Lynn Davies (Mar 31, 2016)

My DH is a fishcake fanatic! 

I am trialling using celeriac instead of spud.  I have some cooked and mashed and now sat in the colander, which is lined with kitchen towel, to drain and hopefully dry out a bit more over night.

I am going to mix in some ground flax seeds to 'beef' it up a bit and give it more substance before I add the flaked fish.

I will report back tomorrow afternoon if lunch has been remotely edible!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2016)

Hope it works!


----------



## Alan.tnh (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm free for lunch tomorrow if you need another opinion ............


----------



## Mark Parrott (Mar 31, 2016)

My wife introduced me to Yorkshire fishcakes. That's a piece of fish & a slice of potato wrapped in batter. Popular in the Keighley area.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 31, 2016)

Popular all over West and North Yorkshire only in North Yorkshire they sometimes call them patty's.

Need a parsley sauce. Might use creme fraiche with some full cream to slacken it off a bit.

What time can you get here Alan?


----------



## Alan.tnh (Mar 31, 2016)

West coast of Scotland to north Yorkshire that 3.5 hours, 3 if i'm hungry


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh darn! We will have eaten by then - never mind - maybe next time.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 31, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> My DH is a fishcake fanatic!
> 
> I am trialling using celeriac instead of spud.  I have some cooked and mashed and now sat in the colander, which is lined with kitchen towel, to drain and hopefully dry out a bit more over night.
> 
> ...


What time did you say to pop around Lynn . Sounds good to me !


----------



## Lynn Davies (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh sweetheart! Think we are going to be out then! Shame - we must make a date for another day


----------



## Visionvalue (Mar 31, 2016)

You've made me hungry now Lyn lol.  If I smell them tomorrow I know you are cooking them


----------



## khskel (Apr 1, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> My wife introduced me to Yorkshire fishcakes. That's a piece of fish & a slice of potato wrapped in batter. Popular in the Keighley area.


Indeed they are and we call them scones.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 1, 2016)

Proper fishcakes!


----------



## khskel (Apr 1, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Proper fishcakes!


A long time since I had scone and chips


----------



## Visionvalue (Apr 1, 2016)

How did your fishcakes taste Lynn ?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 1, 2016)

Just cooking the last 2 then I will plate up and take a photo.  They look the part so far - lets hope they taste the part as well!


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 1, 2016)

Well! Semi success.  

I drained the celeriac overnight with no success. It needs squeezing so with it still in the colander I used a smaller dish to apply pressure on it. Worked a charm. Once all the moisture was squeezed out I added the flax meal and the fish.  Once combined I added a beaten egg as the 'glue' to hold it all together.

I let it all sit for 30 minutes. Using my large metal scone cutter as a mould I popped them in the frying pan on a medium heat.

Turned them once and when nice and brown out they came ready for eating.

Even though I seasoned them they did need more fish but otherwise the held up fine.

Blood before 6.2 2 hours later 6.7.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 1, 2016)

They look good enough to eat!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 1, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Well! Semi success.
> 
> I drained the celeriac overnight with no success. It needs squeezing so with it still in the colander I used a smaller dish to apply pressure on it. Worked a charm. Once all the moisture was squeezed out I added the flax meal and the fish.  Once combined I added a beaten egg as the 'glue' to hold it all together.
> 
> ...


MORE fish !  Sounds even better .  Good for you Lynn


----------



## AndBreathe (Apr 1, 2016)

Does the flax meal have any impact on you at all?  I have some in my yoghurt at brekkers and it all helps keep moving, so to speak.


----------



## Visionvalue (Apr 1, 2016)

Look very nice


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 2, 2016)

AndBreathe said:


> Does the flax meal have any impact on you at all?



I think it helps on the 'movement' front but as I eat lots of veggies and salad I am not sure I need help!  It is also a good source of Omega's 3 and 6 (heart friendly oils)

Just whipping up a batch of flax meal pancakes for brekkie - they will be smothered in Joseph's sugar free maple syrup - yummmmmm


----------



## Carolg (Apr 2, 2016)

What was the sauce Lynn. They looked nice. I have celeriac festering in the fridge and haven't worked up the courage to even say hello to it, never mind prepare it lol


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 2, 2016)

Carolg said:


> I have celeriac festering in the fridge and haven't worked up the courage to even say hello to it, never mind prepare it lol



PMSL!!!

For prep and cooking just treat it like a swede that needs a bit less time to cook.  I find the taste quite bland so it is useful for adding to things without overpowering the flavour of it.

The sauce was a colman's packet mix made with half milk and half water to lower the carbs.  I was going to make my own but forgot the parsley!! Damn my thyroid!


----------



## Carolg (Apr 2, 2016)

I found a notebook essential when thyroid was first wonky. 15ish years on I still use thyroid an excuse when I forget stuff- not advancing old age lol


----------



## Lynn Davies (Apr 2, 2016)

Still working on getting right level of Levo - had a blood test yesterday and Dr's appointment on Wednesday so we shall see.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 2, 2016)

I was luck. Not had many changes to meds levels over the years. I do find now that if I occasionally forget meds, by about 1430, I feel the difference so can take it when I get home. Good luck at docs


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 2, 2016)

I like the look of those Lynn.  
Thanks


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2016)

Gives you brains too


----------



## Radders (Apr 22, 2018)

I have recently started eating fish when out, and have a small cooked salmon steak in the freezer. I intended experimenting with celeriac fishcakes so was pleased to read this post. 
Just wondering about the quantities for two people, and how to squeeze the celeriac?


----------



## ukjohn (Apr 22, 2018)

Lynn Davies said:


> Proper fishcakes!


There should be a ban on photo's like this, it is not in the best interests of weak minded diabetics like me. I shall drool and dream of these all day now...


----------



## Sally W (Apr 22, 2018)

Lynn Davies said:


> My DH is a fishcake fanatic!
> 
> I am trialling using celeriac instead of spud.  I have some cooked and mashed and now sat in the colander, which is lined with kitchen towel, to drain and hopefully dry out a bit more over night.
> 
> ...


You could cook some potato the night before and reheat it, add to celeriac. Reheated potato contains resistant starch so should be better for BS


----------



## Radders (Apr 22, 2018)

Sally W said:


> You could cook some potato the night before and reheat it, add to celeriac. Reheated potato contains resistant starch so should be better for BS


I am sure it would slow down the peak but that’s not always helpful with type 1 because it makes it even more complicated working out the timing. Also I like the fact that one of our five a day is in the fishcake!


----------



## Radders (Apr 22, 2018)

I found a recipe for salmon fishcakes on the BBC website and adapted it, using 1.5 times as much celeriac as potato because of Lyn’s advice re squeezing out the water. I dried the celeriac out in the oven though as I didn’t enjoy the experience of squeezing the cauliflower when making a cauliflower pizza base. They turned out well although they were very fragile and I burned them a bit in my efforts to cook the fish thoroughly - as I was until very recently vegetarian I am a bit wary! Mr Radders said he liked them so I’ll deem it a success!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 22, 2018)

Well done & good for Mr Radders.


----------



## Midnightrider (Apr 22, 2018)

I boil a 50/50 mix of Maris Piper & celeriac to make mash. Half of this is saved and mixed with salmon (leftovers), prawns and tarragon. Patties are left in the fridge for an hour or two then floured, egged, breadcrumbed (made with crusty white) and shallow fried then oven cooked, 
It seems to work well, no need to squeeze moisture out or anything complicated.


----------



## Radders (Apr 23, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> I boil a 50/50 mix of Maris Piper & celeriac to make mash. Half of this is saved and mixed with salmon (leftovers), prawns and tarragon. Patties are left in the fridge for an hour or two then floured, egged, breadcrumbed (made with crusty white) and shallow fried then oven cooked,
> It seems to work well, no need to squeeze moisture out or anything complicated.


Do you know the carb count in those please Midnightrider?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 23, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> I boil a 50/50 mix of Maris Piper & celeriac to make mash. Half of this is saved and mixed with salmon (leftovers), prawns and tarragon. Patties are left in the fridge for an hour or two then floured, egged, breadcrumbed (made with crusty white) and shallow fried then oven cooked,
> It seems to work well, no need to squeeze moisture out or anything complicated.


Defiantly no leftovers in my house , prawns etc


----------



## Midnightrider (Apr 24, 2018)

Radders said:


> Do you know the carb count in those please Midnightrider?


Last time I had them, 242 Cal / 20.4g Carbs but it really does depend on size.


----------



## Midnightrider (Apr 24, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Defiantly no leftovers in my house , prawns etc


To be honest, I cook extra salmon, and usually make spare mash so the leftovers don't happen by accident. I do like fishcakes but have to plan in advance as I think they are a bit of a faff if you don't have the leftovers handy.


----------



## Radders (Apr 24, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> Last time I had them, 242 Cal / 20.4g Carbs but it really does depend on size.


I think my celeriac ones were about 6g carbs!


----------



## Midnightrider (Apr 24, 2018)

Radders said:


> I think my celeriac ones were about 6g carbs!


My carb budget is 150-180g / day now so can get away with 20g or so (if I cut further I lose more weight which I don't want to do). I love celeriac but find it a little strong on its own.


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 25, 2018)

Radders said:


> I think my celeriac ones were about 6g carbs!


6g is low so I might have a go . More fish ?


----------



## Radders (Apr 25, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> My carb budget is 150-180g / day now so can get away with 20g or so (if I cut further I lose more weight which I don't want to do). I love celeriac but find it a little strong on its own.


Couldn’t taste it at all due to the salmon!


----------



## Sally W (Apr 26, 2018)

Midnightrider said:


> I boil a 50/50 mix of Maris Piper & celeriac to make mash. Half of this is saved and mixed with salmon (leftovers), prawns and tarragon. Patties are left in the fridge for an hour or two then floured, egged, breadcrumbed (made with crusty white) and shallow fried then oven cooked,
> It seems to work well, no need to squeeze moisture out or anything complicated.


Interesting. Do you mince the prawns or put them in whole with the salmon?


----------



## Midnightrider (Apr 27, 2018)

Sally W said:


> Interesting. Do you mince the prawns or put them in whole with the salmon?


I chop up the prawns if they are large, or just put small ones in whole. I sometimes add some smoked salmon offcuts, and the whole recipe also works well with smoked ( or tinned) mackerel.


----------

